# The Killer rabbit's exhaust



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

so took some pixs. plus i made some sound clips of my exhaust.
video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9q07rG84o0
the current exhaust with the muffler by the driver side rear tire removed:








new bra:








new plate:








thanks for looking let me know wat you think!


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: The Killer rabbit's exhaust (THE KILLER RABBIT)*

I cut off the mufflers and the resonator then added in a flowmaster 40 series deltaflow into where the 1st muffler was by the drivers side wheel. It looks like stock but sounds very deep and is a nice and mellow loud. It sounds alittle louder the the GHL and the muffler can be had for pretty cheap.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

What size pipe.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

ya specs on what you did


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

chop muffler
weld in 2.25 inch pipe
profit


----------



## superfastsilver (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT)*

does it drone at highway speed doing 70ish?


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (superfastsilver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superfastsilver* »_does it drone at highway speed doing 70ish?

no http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT)*

Your car looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Love the color.








I had the same mod till I broke down with the cat-back.








Mine btw.


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*


same here...untill silverTREK's youtube vid made me buy the magnaflow too lol








edit: pic was taken a while ago...just look at the gas prices...only 3.69 hahaha gay gas


_Modified by whiterabbit07 at 4:24 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (whiterabbit07)*

sounds good, i like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxbum76 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*

where did u get it done and u just removed the first muffler?


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (bmxbum76)*

got it done at midas


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_got it done at midas


Mine was done there too.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT)*

How much did midus charge?


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (ShadowWabbit)*

i took out triangler resonator and center muffler and left out the suitcase muffler in the back...but to me it sounds ricey is there a muffler anyone would recommend to make it sound like a ghl or awe exhaust??


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowWabbit* »_How much did midus charge?


I went in and was honest with the guy. Described what I wanted and said it would really help me out. I offered $50 cash....hes said $60 and it was a done deal after he spoke to one of his guys.
I made sure he knew I wanted to put cash on it to help his guys out. Plus it just happened to be almost their quiting time so they werent to busy.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

the midas i went to wanted to charge me 20 bucks to put the car on the lift just to look at it LOL


----------



## BustedFoxWaGeN (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT)*

i like it!!!! reminds me of my 5cyl 88 audi 80 i use to have i wanna do the same to my rabbit, would it void my warranty?


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

only the warranty of your exhaust.


----------



## BustedFoxWaGeN (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_only the warranty of your exhaust. 

thanks i may be doing some cutting and welding in 3 weeks when i get back from germany


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (BustedFoxWaGeN)*

I just removed my rear muffler and left everything else. It's such a great, bassy note. Not too loud either.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

magnaflow is the way to go, had all my stock parts cut out and a magnaflow welded in and its beastly with an intake and chip, can't wait to see what it sounds like with a c2 stg with forge 007 DV


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

to quiet... remove the resonator... thats how mine is. but it still sounds good. you can also drill a hole in the cat for more hp and better gas mileage


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

sounds like crap but luckly thats the pc speakers not the car. ran my car once with all but the cat un done got to say ungodly loud but with piping its got a nice sound for what it is.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverTREK* »_Your car looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Love the color.








Mine btw.









Nice


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

i'm planning on making a new exhaust video with new mods so stay tuned.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

*tuned*


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

still working on getting the video i tried to make one the other day but it was too windy = fail. i still plan on making a new vid when i have time and its nice out.
so i installed a neuspeed power pulley and a neuspeed P-Flo intake. 
pix during a sunday drive.


----------

